# Which is the best Quality Pistol for the Best Value??



## BearArms2

I have narrowed down my gun selection to the following listed below. I have felt these all in my hand, and they feel great -- I have shot some but not all of these. The best prices I could find for the guns are listed also -- what do you think is the best quality gun for the prices I was able to find? Better Quality trumps better price!! Though price is a small factor to be include also.
All Guns are NEW. Any help would be appreciated....thank you!!

Sig P226 9mm with night sights = *$720*
CZ SP-01 (steel) Regular or Tactical (16 mag) = about *$590 for either*
FNH FNX-9 (stainless or black) is in the neighborhood of *about $550ish*
CZ 75B (16 round mag) = *$470*
FNH FNP-9 (stainless or black) 15 round mags = *$400*

*
thank you again, in advance, for your help!!*


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Absolutely, the "best quality for the best price" is a gently-used gun. You get tremendous value for a low price.
Have it checked out by a competent gunsmith first, before you buy it.


----------



## Bulldog

The CZ's, then the Sig, Then the FN's


----------



## ronmail65

I don't own any of these, but have researched most of them within the past year. I would have to say get one of the CZs. In my research and conversations I have heard nothing but consistently positive and high praise for their workmanship, reliability, accuracy, fit/form/design, and value -- and most comments specifically attributed to the 75B model (of which the SP-01 is derivative, I believe). I aspire to owning a CZ at some point in the future.

Good luck!


----------



## prof_fate

What is your definition of 'best'? That would depend on your intended use of course.

The best ccw pistol isn't likely to be the best for accuracy competition or a lot of shooting (small guns are just more punishing on you physically).
For 'the price' is again tough - you have listed there guns from $400 to $720...I ordered a new XDm competition 5.25 for $740 which includes case, three 19 round mags, adj sights, holster and other goodies. A 4.6" barreled non-comp model in black is a touch over $500, new. There were also many new Glocks in the 500-600 range in the case. They had a S&W mp pro in the case for $609 as well.

Best for 'it's gonna feed and fire 100% of the time' then glock or XD would be my choices -neither is on your list.

Used...I wasn't particular but at this time few used pistols are not in stock and even fewer 9s. I started my looking with 45s and found used ones from $350 - but for my purposes (competition) they weren't 'the best gun' for me even at 1/2 the money I spent.


----------



## hideit

check out the latest American Handgunner magazine - article - "beer budget 1911s"
thats my answer

or a glock m17 or 19


----------



## recoilguy

If I were new to guns and I knew what I know today I would absolutiely get the CZ 75B from your list. 

Now I am not an authority but I have shot all the guns on your list except one and I own 3 of them. $470 is a great number for the 75B and you can't beat it for a good, realiable, true shooting, easy to care for, well built, long lasting weapon. The Tac SP-01 is a great gun and was my 4th CZ. 

The Sig is a great gun reliable and a true shooter but too value, it is in my opinion not 250 bucks a better value to a new shooter. 

The FNX is a great gun too, it is one that gets llittle notice but shoots great. If that were your choice I am sure you would be happy. I have no experiance with the older style FNP but imagine it would be a pretty good 400 dollar gun. You can buy a lot less gun for 400 bucks.

Good luck on what ever you buy and be safe.

RCG


----------



## cclaxton

Cz 75B if in good shape #1
Cz SP-01, #2
Sig #3

I own a FNX-9...the mags don't drop free...probably same for FNP-9.
The trigger is kinda mushy as well.

You won't regret the Cz decision, tho. 
CC


----------



## ronmail65

Pro_Fate's posting makes a good point -- "value" also depends upon how the gun meets your intended purpose and how it is packaged (ie., does it come with extra mags, a holster, a case, night sights, etc... other options that you may/may not find as valuable to you).

With that in mind -- just to clarify my earlier posted preference of the CZs... if all of these guns came with the same finish, in a plastic case, with 1 magazine and no other options (such as night sights, etc...), were equally comfortable for me to shoot/use, AND if they all had the same price tag... I would still choose the CZ. Just my opinion... do your own research.

Good luck!


----------



## rgrundy

The price of the pistol should not even be considered. If you shoot enough to be proficient you'll spend many times more money in ammo than the pistol cost, especially if you'll use it for competition. The 3 pistols I use for competiton have had at least 12,000 rounds through them since last May. Get what you want and get the best. The SIG P226 is a good one. Ths CZ's are very nice but the triggers usually need some loving care. The night sights make shooting in intense sunlight more of a challenge though.


----------



## denner

PX4 Storm


----------



## Bulldog

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Absolutely, the "best quality for the best price" is a gently-used gun. You get tremendous value for a low price.
> Have it checked out by a competent gunsmith first, before you buy it.


I would agree but I have a hard time finding any gently used guns for a good deal. Most here lately seem to be wanting full retail or just slightly under.

IMO Ruger are reliable, shoot great, and seem to be one of the cheaper priced guns. As far as here the prices I have seen (especially lately) Ruger, S&W, Springfield XD, H&K, Sigs, FN, and then Kimber.


----------



## BearArms2

would it change anyone's opinion if the Sig P226 could be had for $650?


----------



## bearone2

i have more sigs than any other pistols but carry a glock 30 for sd/hd because of the trigger.

sig engineering, design, function is proven tested, especially the 226/9 but i don't like the long da pull in a sd/hd situation.


----------



## recoilguy

beararms2 said:


> would it change anyone's opinion if the sig p226 could be had for $650?


no !


----------



## sonja

Glock 17 or 19 -- or Sig 226. I'm not a CZ fan. 

If it's to be a carry weapon -- I'd go with Glock. Sig is quite heavy.


----------



## jaucp777

Want a good price, excellent brand, durable and accurate handgun???? Invest in a Smith & Wesson SD40VE, you can't go wrong trust me. And a LIFETIME WARRENTY!!


----------



## Glenn62

Just another angle beararms2, which of the pistols you are considering seemed to fit your hand best and had all the contols feeling in the right place? I have a p226 in .357sig that I love but some hands find the trigger can be a bit of a reach. Good luck.


----------



## Helderberg

I would go with the Sig 226. It is a very well built gun and has a history of working all the time. That said you need to get the gun that fits your hand and you can depend on. If you find a Glock fits your hand and you can hit your target, that is the gun you should get. There are a bunch of good guns out there and you need to find yours.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Tag129

Glock


----------



## chessail77

Sig.....of course


----------



## barrelslime

IMHO for the money, Bersa cant be beat.


----------



## jakeleinen1

sonja said:


> Glock 17 or 19 -- or Sig 226. I'm not a CZ fan.
> 
> If it's to be a carry weapon -- I'd go with Glock. Sig is quite heavy.


^ this guy


----------



## alpha198

*Best bang for $$$ = Sig P320 all day long.*

For my money I would grab a Sig P320 instead of the P226. The modularity could seriously come in handy in the future since you can take one gun and for a few hundred bucks change out the slide and frame and go anywhere from full size down to subcompact. The trigger is great and even with additional siglights night sights you're saving $50-$100. For me this may be the best bang for your buck setup out right now.


----------



## Desertrat

What? No 1911's mentioned? oh well....:watching:


----------



## CW

As an owner of a PCR, I've come to appreciate even more the CZ products. - I already have a rifle.

I'm quite sure you will not be disappointed with a CZ 75, although the options of rail, decocker, compact, and composite frame variants may complicate the decision.

Although I got a really good deal on my PCR, I've not found used CZ 75's much under $500. Sound like you have a great opportunity on the 75B.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Threads from January 2012, only 2 guys still active from this thread are Denner & Steve.


----------

